# 2017 Sedan Manual Diesel weird noise after engine is shut off.



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes, it the vanes in the turbo going through a cleaning procedure. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks! It does sound like an actuator moving something.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup - the Gen 1s do it too.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I've been amused that my Cruze makes some of the same noises my Jetta TDI did after the engine is turned off.


----------

